# Southern Motorhome Show Newbury



## LadyJ

Hi All

I see we now have 24 names on the rally list most of which are still un confirmed :roll: as this show is not long after Peterborough and booking closure date is 28th April could you all please get booking sooner rather than later please :lol: makes my job easier. Please post on here when you have booked or pm myself or Clianthus if you can not confirm yourselves.Thanks. 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks for letting me know you have now booked Badger your a goodun  


Any more booked?


Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

mine's confirmed :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

Wimp. Be a man. Still got another month of rally mistress nagging before one has to book.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

DABurleigh said:


> Wimp. Be a man. Still got another month of rally mistress nagging before one has to book.


I'm with you, Dave. Simply a-g-e-s before we need to panic :wink:

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Oh very funny boys just don't come crying to me if Warner's mess your bookings up :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

bognormike said:


> mine's confirmed :wink:


Well done Mike your another goodun :wink:

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

You can complain all you like, it won't stop us hassling you guys you know, more than our jobsworth to give that up :roll: :roll:


----------



## artona

Hi

_It won't stop us hassling you guys you know,_ Do ya best and make our day!

stew


----------



## LadyJ

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> _It won't stop us hassling you guys you know,_ Do ya best and make our day!
> 
> stew


I don't see your name on the rally list Stew :?: will you be attending :?: if so be a good lad and pop your name on the rally list please. 

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Don't worry Stew I will, I've never been known to shirk my hassleing duties :lol: :lol: 

How do you spell hassleing by the way? has it got an e or not?


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

There are 24 down to attend this show so far, we have upped our numbers so now have 40 spaces!!

Only 10 of you have confirmed booking with Warners, if anyone else has booked and not been able to confirm themselves please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## artona

Hi

_ if so be a good lad_ that will the day :lol:

stew


----------



## RedSonja

Jacquie or Jenny can you confirm us on the list please just paid up.

Thanks

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Sonja will do, your another goodun  



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

A little bump perhaps!!


----------



## johnandcharlie

I'll be lurking around the area in May, but want to go to something in Bracknell (40 miles away) on the Saturday or Sunday. Is it possible to leave early, first thing on Sunday morning, or go out for the day on Saturday? Not sure that MH shows appeal to me, but it might be interesting to go to one.


----------



## clianthus

Hi johnandcharlie

You can either go out for the day or leave early without any problem.

If you have never been to a Show then I think Newbury is a nice one to start on, it's not too big and not too small. It was our first show and we weren't sure either, but obviously we enjoyed it or we wouldn't be marshalling as many as we are this year!!


----------



## johnandcharlie

clianthus said:


> Hi johnandcharlie
> 
> You can either go out for the day or leave early without any problem.
> 
> If you have never been to a Show then I think Newbury is a nice one to start on, it's not too big and not too small. It was our first show and we weren't sure either, but obviously we enjoyed it or we wouldn't be marshalling as many as we are this year!!


Thanks Jenny. I've got to sort out a few other arrangements first, but I'll think about it.


----------



## clianthus

Just a little b................u.........m.................p!!!!!


----------



## LadyJ

Don't know about a little bump think we need a CRASH Jen :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

How about a BIG BUMP!!!


----------



## DABurleigh

Any MODs around? Site rules being broken here ;-)


----------



## LadyJ

Nothing of the sort Mr Burleigh have you booked yet :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

No. Why should I? I'm just doing what I've been told by your boss:

"NOTE::All provisional bookings which are not confirmed by 3 days before the booking close date set by the Show Organisers or Rally Team will be automatically cancelled by the system to allow space for others to attend at the last minute"

Seems straightforward to me. If you believe the system ought to be different then lobby nuke.

Dave


----------



## artona

Hi

I've always enjoyed watching chess championships being played out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

_You can complain all you like, it won't stop us hassling you guys you know,_

stew


----------



## LadyJ

It just so happens the system aint working properly Nukey has been meddling :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

DABurleigh said:


> No. Why should I? I'm just doing what I've been told by your boss:
> 
> "NOTE::All provisional bookings which are not confirmed by 3 days before the booking close date set by the Show Organisers or Rally Team will be automatically cancelled by the system to allow space for others to attend at the last minute"
> 
> Seems straightforward to me. If you believe the system ought to be different then lobby nuke.
> 
> Dave


ADMIN NOTE:
Due to planned upgrades being introduced into the Rally/Meets section, the auto-cancelling function is temporarily disabled. As a substitute (nay - improvement), two ladies with sharp sticks will be taking care of cancellations and attendee management. Ignore at your peril, their sharp sticks are much more painful than the auto-delete could ever be. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Then so long as they decease from nagging and just manually auto-delete at the -3 day point, I can see no problem ;-)

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Due to the fact that we do sometimes get some hick ups with the Warners shows i.e. wrong tickets etc, it is best to book early rather than later with them, and we are not nagging just trying to be helpful :lol: 


Thank you webbpat for letting me know you have now booked.

I see we also have Glen432 will be nice to see you guys again, and larrywatters look forward to meeting you now booked. Thanks both for being good lads  



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Welcome lecky7 look forward to seeing you at Newbury.




There are still quite a few on the un confirmed list they being:-

Sersol
motorhomer2
paddle
pandalf
kbsserv
thedoc
artona
Pammy


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

We've still got plenty of room on this rally as well, so come on folks, Newbury is my favourite show, not too big, but big enough to have everything you need and obviously some things you didn't know you needed!!. We usually get a good camping spot here as well.

Pre-booking closes 9am on Monday 28th April, so if you want to camp with MHF and get your £2 club discount get your ticket booked :lol:


----------



## dangerous

Count us in Jacquie, just booked and paid for........................dont want to be last  
dangerous


----------



## clianthus

Hi dangerous

I've confirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know.

Look forward to seeing you at the show.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Richard your a goodun  



Any more now booked that are on my naughty list as Jen calls it :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes, and I'm sharpening my stick to retaliate when we meet.

As I explained to Ken, I'm nagged at work by the boss, nagged at home by the real boss, and motorhoming is supposed to be a welcome release, not bl..dy more of the same.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Oh do stop moaning Dabs anybody would think you were an old codger instead of a  :lilangel: 


Your another goodun  



Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> Your another goodun


And me :wink:

Got fed up of the moaning 

Gerald


----------



## clianthus

Hi Gerald

I think that will take you off LadyJ's naughty list as well!

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Gerald your another goodun :lol: 



Any more now booked ? and we still have loads of space for a few more as well



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks to Pepe and silverfox1 for letting me know they have now booked for Newbury your both gooduns :lol: 


Any more booked yet? and we still have room for a few more


Jacquie


----------



## johnandcharlie

I'm sure it's right under my nose somewhere, but I'm just booking my ticket and don't know what to enter. I clicked on the Club camping arrangements and need to fill in Subscription Number and Customer Name. What do I enter to make sure I end up with the rest of you?


----------



## clianthus

Hi johnandcharlie

Make sure you click on Motorhomefacts.com as your club in the drop down menu and get the £2 discount, put your username in the membership number box.

Let us know if you manage to get booked, or need any more help.


----------



## johnandcharlie

clianthus said:


> Hi johnandcharlie
> 
> Make sure you click on Motorhomefacts.com as your club in the drop down menu and get the £2 discount, put your username in the membership number box.
> 
> Let us know if you manage to get booked, or need any more help.


Thanks Jenny. It's yet another bl**dy web site that doesn't warn you it needs JavaScript to work properly. The dropdown didn't appear until I allowed it in NoScript. Still haven't booked though as I get a Server Error when I try to pay . They say allow 21 days to process order, and in around 21 days time I'll be able to collect my post, but after that I'll be heading for Berkshire, so may have trouble getting my post sent on to me.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Johnandcharlie

They don't usually take 21 days to send out the tickets, I think that is just to cover themselves!!

May be better to wait until they have got the last minute rush for Peterborough show sorted, booking for that show closes on Monday 7th April at 9.00am. So you could leave it until after that.

On the other hand the sooner you book the sooner they will send out the tickets I suppose more chance of you getting the post before you move on.

Anyway, hope you will still come and just let us know when you have booked.


----------



## johnandcharlie

I'll try again early next week.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi John

I think you can ask for your tickets to be left on the gate for you if that any help.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

There are still quite a few unconfirmed for this show, let us know when you've booked.

Still plenty of space if anyone else wants to join us.


----------



## LadyJ

The un confirmed are:-

sersol
motorhomer2
paddle
pandalf
kbsserv
thedoc



The non subscribers can e.mail me to let me know they have booked.

Plenty of room for few more to join us :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## johnandcharlie

The web site's working now, so I've managed to book. Forgotten how I'm supposed to confirm though. Was I supposed to do something with the e-mail I've deleted?


----------



## LadyJ

johnandcharlie said:


> The web site's working now, so I've managed to book. Forgotten how I'm supposed to confirm though. Was I supposed to do something with the e-mail I've deleted?


Yes John you were :roll: never mind I will confirm you on the rally list :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## badger

> There are still quite a few unconfirmed for this show, let us know when you've booked.


I noticed you hadn't confirmed yet Clianthus.......are you not coming??.. :roll: :roll:


----------



## bognormike

badger said:


> There are still quite a few unconfirmed for this show, let us know when you've booked.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you hadn't confirmed yet Clianthus.......are you not coming??.. :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

ooh, Badger, you've done it now!


----------



## DABurleigh

It was nice knowing you, badger. Take care out there.

Dave
I REALLY wish I had spotted that one myself


----------



## badger

.....Tee Hee!!......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

I knew someone would spot that   I should also have known who it would be shouldn't I :lol: :lol: 

Errrrrrrrrrrrrr well !!!Actually I'm not coming, I'm working!! I just booked for gaspode, I thought he could do my marshalling, but he hasn't booked with Warners yet :lol: :lol:

I'm sure Jac will have me on her naughty list before too long, she doesn't give anyone preferential treatment you know!!


----------



## LadyJ

Well I knew why Clianthus hadn't booked folks, thats why she wasn't on the naughty list :lol: just trying to keep you all on your toes :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

"thats why she wasn't on the naughty list "

I see no reason why gaspode is not on your naughty list. You know he intends coming, just not got around to (or sees the need to) book yet. Sort of like I was .... ;-)

Dave


----------



## gaspode

DABurleigh said:


> I see no reason why gaspode is not on your naughty list.


Hey come on Dave, I've been on Jaqs' naughty list permanently for the last three years. 

I'm hoping to go to Newbury but still an element of doubt - and I'm a Northerner - I don't commit my cash until I'm absolutely 100% certain. :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

DABurleigh said:


> "thats why she wasn't on the naughty list "
> 
> I see no reason why gaspode is not on your naughty list. You know he intends coming, just not got around to (or sees the need to) book yet. Sort of like I was .... ;-)
> 
> Dave


Well thats easy Dave Gaspode aint on the rally list as an attendee so he can't go on my naughty list :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## badger

A mere observation.............a mere observation....... :lol: :lol: I do hope to see you there Ken :wink:


----------



## clianthus

Hi

Sorry I won't see you there badger, but I'm sure LadyJ will manage without me.

There is still plenty of space on this rally if anyone wants to join the MHF group.

Booking closes 9.00am Monday 28th April. To camp with MHF you must pre-book, putting Motorhomefacts.com as your club and so receiving your £2 club discount!!


Go on put your name down and book with Warners, you know you want to :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

I see Redosprey is now joining us at Newbury and all confirmed as well look forward to seeing you again Tony


Any more coming still plenty of room for a few more :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Red_Osprey

Thanks Jaquie,

Looking forward to seeing you and others too.

Tony
(overnighting in Henley on Thames)


----------



## LadyJ

2 more attendees  welcome sparkle and silverlocks look forward to seeing you both there.


Anymore coming ?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 2 weeks left for booking folks and we still have a few unconfirmed on the rally list they being:-

sersol (I know why)
motorhomer2
pandalf
kbsserv
thedoc (I know why)
MandyandDave




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could all attendees please download the MHF Badge which is in the download section and add your user name and christian names to it and place in your window where it can be seen ta. Or you can copy it from here.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

Can you take me off your naughty list now and put gaspode on instead, it's his name on the list not mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## silverlocks

OOOH not very PC that bit about christian names im not a christian but my given name is Bob


----------



## LadyJ

silverlocks said:


> OOOH not very PC that bit about christian names im not a christian but my given name is Bob


Well stick whatever name you want to be called by then, i'm not fussy :lol: else I will end up calling you oi you :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## greenasthegrass

Here here Jacquie am still laughin. :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

We still have room for a few more at this show folks if you would like to join us, this is my favorite Warners show as we usually get a very good pitch there which is near to everything.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have MandyandDave and Jakjon joining us at Newbury now have you booked with Warners folks?





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks for letting me know you have now booked jakjon  


Any more booked yet of the unconfirmed?





Jacquie


----------



## CliveMott

*PRESS AREA*

We shall be parked around the corner but will come past on my velosepede to swap insults as per normal!
Hope the WX will be good.


----------



## LadyJ

Right O Clive look forward to seeing you there insults and all :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Booking closes for this show on 28th April at 9AM folks so in other words book by Sunday 27th :lol: so you have 11 days in which to book.

We still have plenty of room for a few more if you would like to join us there.

Nothing is organised all very relaxed at this show just turn up and do your own thing and if you see us having tea on the lawn join in we don't charge :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

tea on the lawn? Cucumber sandwiches as well? :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

bognormike said:


> tea on the lawn? Cucumber sandwiches as well? :wink:


Don't know about cucumber sarnies but might run to a few chocy bickies :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## badger

Let's hope its far too warm for choccy biccies.........Iced lemonade would be good!!


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> Don't know about cucumber sarnies but might run to a few chocy bickies :lol:


I'll hold you to that, Jac  Yummmm, I can taste them even now

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Jac

Sadly we do not know whether we can attend Newbury this year. I love arriving at this one and as you leave the motorway, from an elevated position you look over the top of all the vans


stew


----------



## clianthus

Hi Gerald

LadyJ's John does a great line in sausage sarnies, but you have to be up early to get those!!

Is there nobody else joining them for this show, I can't go unfortuneately due to work  but it's a great show, my favourite one in fact.

Access is really good from both the M4 and A34 and the weather can't possibly be as bad as last year can it :?: :?: Famous last words!!


----------



## badger

Er........can someone remind me about the shortcut to this one, we come down M42, M40.and someone told us to come off early for a more straightforward rout last time, I remember it worked well........just wish I could remember it!!


----------



## LadyJ

Well we go M40 A34 come of A34 at Cheiveley and you are at the showground or you can come of A34 at East Ilsley and go the back road. 




Badger very kindly pointed out that the post code was wrong on the rally calendar I have now altered it to the correct one RG18 9QZ 


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

I presume this is it? (Normally, I just blindly follow where the satnav tells me to go :roll: )

Gerald


----------



## bognormike

You come off the A34 after going up the hill after east Ilsley; there's slip road here just over the brow of the hill that takes you on the old A34 (past Marquis' Berkshire place), and comes out just by the junction on the top left of Gerald's photo. You then turn left, go over the A34 and the showground is on the right. It avoids having to do a loop round the complicated A34 / M4 junction.


----------



## badger

That's the one, thank you Mike


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Gerald yes that is the right place :lol: 


I see we have another one joining us Welcome suto look forward to meeting you at Newbury.





Any more coming?



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Those still showing unconfirmed are:-


sersol
motorhomer2
pandalf
thedoc
MandyandDave

Have any of you now booked please? or if you are not coming please let me know. Thanks

We still have room for a few more as well


Jacquie


----------



## fairways

How do I post kbsserv


----------



## fairways

Thanks for the help trying to post kbsserv


----------



## LadyJ

Fairways Mike have you got my pm? if so then you send a pm to kbsserv :roll: or answer my pm

Jacquie


----------



## fairways

we can only be there for one night 12th so if thats ok, we would love to come i am not to sure how to go about this. ? with kbsserv


----------



## LadyJ

Fairways will you please stop posting on this thread as this is for Newbury Thank You


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks to thedoc for letting me know he has now booked for this show that just leaves

sersol
motorhomer2
pandalf


still showing un confirmed.


We still have room for a few more as well :wink: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Only a week left to book now folks!!

Booking to camp with MHF and get your £2 discount, closes on Monday 28th April at 9.00am.

There are still a few to confirm and we still have spaces 8O 8O


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have happyhippy joining us now Welcome look forward to meeting you there Alan



Still room for a few more :wink: 



Jacquie


----------



## carolgavin

Only 7 more days left to book, go on, do it, you know you want to!!


----------



## geraldandannie

carolgavin said:


> Only 7 more days left to book, go on, do it, you know you want to!!


And Carol - what about you? It's not that far to come down :wink:

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Still time to book for this show rally folks and we still have space for a few more and could the un confirmed please let me know if they have booked or not. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Another newbie joining us at Newbury is colynda Welcome Colin & Lynda look forward to seeing you there.


5 days left to book folks and more fancy joining us



Jacquie


----------



## badger

I hope you're bringing the sun cream Jaquie........... :lol: 

I've told Jenny to leave the shopping bags at home... :evil: :evil:


----------



## LadyJ

badger said:


> I hope you're bringing the sun cream Jaquie........... :lol:
> 
> I've told Jenny to leave the shopping bags at home... :evil: :evil:


Well I hope we will need the sun cream this year Badger as last year I ended up rather rusty  :roll:

Jenny without the shopping bags no chance there mate :lol: :lol: :lol: just make sure your wallet is full :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh another one has appeared on the rally list, will be great to see you jarcadia Jackie & Brian and of course Prince my favorite doberman



Still room for a few more folks :wink: 



Jacquie


----------



## jarcadia

Hi Jacquie
Finally got our MH back after 3 months waiting for the back axle. Have not been out in MH since Dec, Jackie and I are having major withdrawal symptoms. Had to cancel the trip to France but we have as you have noticed booked for Newbury. See you and all the others there
Brian (jarcadia)
John don't forget the teabags as will probably run out by the time we see you.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Brian

Always plenty of tea bags in our place not a lot of anything else but tea bags are plentiful :lol: 
I have confirmed you On the rally list see you soon



Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja

*When are tickets sent out*

Hi Jacquie 
When do they send the tickets out for the Newbury show? 
Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Sonja

Usually with in a couple of weeks of you booking I think, once booking has closed they usually get a whole lot sent out. Don't panic yet :lol: 




We still have room for a few more at Newbury :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see we now have Tokkalosh joining us well done Trica will be great to see you again



Jacquie



PS still a little space left folks :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> I see we now have Tokkalosh joining us


NNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!  She'll only persuade us to buy a new motorhome 

Look forward to seeing you there, Tricia :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Jacquie, John, Gerald, Annie, it will be great to see you all again too.

We must not look at vehicles
We must not look at vehicles
We must not look at vehicles
We must not look at vehicles
We must not look at vehicles

:lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Bouncy Bouncy bump!


----------



## badger

It's down to the rally organisers to keep everyone so interested and entertained, that they don't go anywhere near the stalls, shops or vans for sale...............PLEASE..................It'll be all your fault if I spend anything!!!!


----------



## LadyJ

Oh very funny Badger I'm sure Jenny would like a nice big new motorhome just make sure you bring your cheque book :lol: am quite willing to give her a few pointers :lol: 




Jacquie


only 2 days left folks to book so if you want to join us be quick booking.


----------



## larrywatters

hi all me and the boss will be there. just new to rally  hope see you all
best larry @ the boss


----------



## 111529

*newbury*

thinking bout it but after last year when it rained and rianed and every one got wetter and wetter


----------



## LadyJ

Glad you are coming [email protected] boss :lol: 


Come on Tinsom don't be a wuzz a little water never hurt any body :lol: and nobody got stuck last year and we had a lot of water :lol: 


The are still 2 on the rally list showing un confirmed have you now booked 

motorhomer2???????
&
pandalf ?????????


Last day for booking is tomorrow folks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

LAST DAY FOR BOOKING FOLKS so if you want to join us be quick :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

Got our tickets yesterday  

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh

For day tripping visitors to MHF.

Dave


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Lady J

We have booked for Newbury (Julie (aged??), Adam (11) and Karl(10)). Got £2 discount okay.

Will anyone else be bringing kids along for the weekend?

Julie


----------



## solentviews

Hi Julie, Hope you enjoyed Peterborough. As you know Kristian a mature 8 will be joining me at Newbury.
Ian


----------



## moblee

Good morning Jacquie,

Booked & paid to camp with MHF this morning.


Have I got your name right :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner

It now looks like we will be able to continue the Peterborough bowls competition at Newbury as most of the competitors will be there.  

And I've got a crate of beer in my van which was kindly donated by a lovely Irish gentleman.

My bowls team mate Dave is going I see.

Julie :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> Good morning Jacquie,
> 
> Booked & paid to camp with MHF this morning.
> 
> Have I got your name right :?: :lol: :lol:


Yes well done Phill :roll: :lol: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

ladyrunner said:


> It now looks like we will be able to continue the Peterborough bowls competition at Newbury as most of the competitors will be there.
> 
> And I've got a crate of beer in my van which was kindly donated by a lovely Irish gentleman.
> 
> My bowls team mate Dave is going I see.
> 
> Julie :lol:


Julie dear if you want to spend the weekend chasing balls your in charge of it :lol: would you also like to keep and sprogs and sprogetts entertained :?: :?: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see Dab's has posted our pitch guide thanks Dave but don't rely on us being where they say we are, Warners have a habit of moving the goal posts :roll: as they did last year, but hopefully we will be in that area somewhere :lol: I just hope they do not have the blooming generators going full blast for the entertainment tent.



Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2

LadyJ said:


> I see Dab's has posted our pitch guide thanks Dave but don't rely on us being where they say we are, Warners have a habit of moving the goal posts :roll: as they did last year, but hopefully we will be in that area somewhere :lol: I just hope they do not have the blooming generators going full blast for the entertainment tent.
> 
> Jacquie


The fumes from that noisy generator penetrated into our motorhome the last time we were in front of the entertainment tent. Couldnt have any vents open at all.

Motorhomer


----------



## johnandcharlie

I collected my post today, and my ticket has arrived.


----------



## badger

Mine too!!...and I don't mind being close to the entertainment as it's not so far to stagger.. :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

My ticket arrived this morning, all correct with MHF


----------



## ladyrunner

Good news Lady J and all the kids,

I have managed to borrow a parachute to bring to Newbury so we can play washing machines again, cat & mouse, and others on Saturday evening. I'll also think up some other activities.

We will be leaving Brighton at about 5pm on the Friday so won't be arriving until about 7:30pm. There probably will be time for Boules on Friday night (but we must start before dusk this time).

And kids games on Saturday night.

Phil & Janet (Moblee) and Ian (Solentviews) you are being volunteered to help me if that's okay with you? Free Beer to helpers  

*Do we have anymore kids coming? Please post here so that I can get an idea of how many there are likely to be taking part in the kids games.*

Also, who is interested in playing Boules on Friday night??

Julie


----------



## LadyJ

Badger 
you can be as close as we can get you to the entertainment tent :lol: 


Tokkalosh 
glad you got the right tickets, I would be great full for any tickets but then I'm only the marshal 8O 


Ladyrunner 
Well done Julie :roll: (where does that woman get her energy from) :lol: as to whether we have room for floating parachutes thats another matter :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Bah humbug :!: :twisted: 

Simply love to help Darling :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner

Well done Moblee   

Our area on Map doesn't look very big but we only need half a football pitch for the kids games (LOL) :lol: :lol: 

I'm sure we can find a space close by for the parachute.

Julie


----------



## DABurleigh

I'm up for boules again if you're my partner, Julie.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> I would be great full for any tickets but then I'm only the marshal 8O


Try sending money for them, Jac :wink: :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## ladyrunner

I'll partner you Dave as long as we don't get complaints from the other players, especially that Moblee team that we thrashed 6-0!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> I'll partner you Dave as long as we don't get complaints from the other players, especially that Moblee team that we thrashed 6-0!! :lol: :lol:


Bring it on :arrow: Female jogger :twisted: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tickets arrived this morning,all info correct
Quick turnaround only booked & paid monday :!: Well done warners.


----------



## thedoc

(....... Also, who is interested in playing Boules on Friday night?? .........)


Looking forward to Newbury (loved Peterborough - thanks to all ) We haven't got nephew/niece this time so can we sign up for the boules ..... PLEEEEEZZZZZZ?? We can bring our own weapons. Is it Friday?

Andy & Kevin


----------



## geraldandannie

thedoc said:


> Is it Friday?


... and about what time? We'll be trudging from across t'other side of The Smoke, so gawd knows what time we'll get there 

Gerald


----------



## ladyrunner

Start time of boules on Friday night will depend on Traffic. I expect to arrive at about 7:30pm as I can't skip off work early this time   

Provisional time of 8pm. When I arrive come and knock on my door - my van's not easy to miss and it will probably be the oldest one there. It's the same as my Avatar with grey roof box on top.

If you have any boules please bring them (metal ones). I no longer have a jack as lost it at Peterborough in the dark. doh 8O 8O 

Julie


----------



## ladyrunner

moblee said:


> Tickets arrived this morning,all info correct
> Quick turnaround only booked & paid monday :!: Well done warners.


My post hasn't arrived yet but I'll expect mine today as we both booked on the final day.


----------



## moblee

Its not old julie its a lovely m/home,so's the driver   :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner

Thanks Moblee

Atleast you didn't say the motorhomes lovely, it's the driver that's old!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Julie Saturday might be better for the boules as folks will still be arriving on Friday up till 9pm and its not much fun playing in the dark you can't see the balls.



We will be having our usual TEA ON THE LAWN folks on Saturday at about 5 to 5.30 ish weather permitting, bring your chairs tables nibbles etc and just join in. John will have the kettle on with a selection of hot beverages if you want cold ones bring your own :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Do we have a B.Etherington that is joining us at Newbury if so could you please let me know your user name.


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner

Lady J

Tickets arrived today have MHF on front.

Boules it is on Saturday night then. But there's nothing stopping us from playing a few games on Friday night if we arrive earlier than expected.

Julie


----------



## 107088

Vans never get old, they mature.  

Boules played in the dark can be very entertaining depending on qualtity of alcofrolics consumed.
:roll:


----------



## scottie

:roll: bump


----------



## LadyJ

I have now got me Marshals tickets so I shall be there :lol:

Just a bit of information for you all

The gates open on Thursday at 10am and on Friday and Saturday at 8am.

The gates will be closed at 9pm, so if you arrive after 9pm then you will be placed in a holding area and be let into our area the following morning.

My mobile number is 0786 767 8605 if by any chance you are not going to make it to the show or need me at all please ring or text me, as this save us hanging about waiting for folks.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

If any body is looking for tickets pm kbsserv he may be able to help you


Jacquie


----------



## badger

> PLEEEEEZZZZZZ?? We can bring our own weapons.


Now your talkin' my language...........count me in!! :twisted:


----------



## nukeadmin

We will also have the mhf marquee arriving with me on Thursday morning. Will need helpers to erect it (and pack it away on Sunday) as I need to drop it off and then go to the trade area to erect the other MHF Stand marquee and stand.

Any volunteers either post here or PM me (Many hands make light work) 

anyone who can lend a hand on the stand over the weekend, please let me know using the helper facility here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=ShowHelp

We will be using the Marquee on Saturday for some drinkies and nibbles. I will grab some beers and bring some up, so pop over to the marquee on Saturday night, bring a bottle and some nibbles  no particular time so just wander over when you are ready

I will be there from around 6-7pm onwards after the show stand is packed up for the day and grabbed a shower. Stuart who helps out with the admin sometimes with me is also coming up for the day and staying overnight so he will be coming on Saturday night as well.


----------



## DABurleigh

Good stuff Dave, I'll look forward to the Saturday socialising 

And from talking with Stuart previously, it's good we'll have someone in our midst who REALLY understands this magic :-D

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

DABurleigh said:


> Good stuff Dave, I'll look forward to the Saturday socialising
> 
> Dave


I notice you haven't offered to help erect the social arena Daby :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

LadyJ said:


> I notice you haven't offered to help erect the social arena Daby :roll: :lol:


He's just worried about being injured in the rush to volunteer Jac. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

I'll help put it up Friday evening then 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

DABurleigh said:


> I'll help put it up Friday evening then
> 
> Dave


Great Dave will dump it on your pitch ready for you :lol:

Any more little helpers please?

Jacquie


----------



## CliveMott

Don't all park in a puddle again will you!
C.


----------



## gaspode

CliveMott said:


> Don't all park in a puddle again will you!
> C.


Mmmmm

Some folk like to live dangerously. 8)


----------



## LadyJ

CliveMott said:


> Don't all park in a puddle again will you!
> C.


Puddle what puddle we don't do puddles Clive, Rivers, Lakes and Duck Ponds or even Boating Lake, but no puddles much to common :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Looks like Daby's putting the marquee up on his own hard luck Dave :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## badger

Hi Jacquie

Foxy and I will see you on Thursday lunchtime..............Harry's coming too....save us some sunshine!!


----------



## LadyJ

Okey dokey Badger whos Harry is that the dog



Jacquie


----------



## badger

Yes jacquie.................dooon't panic!! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Well just make sure you keep him tethered to your wagon :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## johnandcharlie

I'm at the CC site at Morn Hill near Winchester, less than an hour away, so Charlie and I should be there early Thursday afternoon. Hopefully I won't run out of power while I'm there, as I had to fit a new leisure battery today. Just spent 4 nights on a CL with no hookup, and the old battery couldn't even cope with keeping the LED lights and water pump going last night .

My plans might change if the bits I need to install my solar panel arrive at my brother's house tomorrow though.


----------



## LadyJ

Ok John

No doubt you will arrive sometime :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Jacquie

We are hoping to arrive on Friday night at about 7:30pm. If we are going to be much later I will phone or text.

I know that the gates close at 9pm but hope to be in, parked up with a beer in my hand by then.

Julie  

*PS TO ALL - DON'T FORGET TO BRING YOUR BOULES :lol: :lol: *


----------



## LadyJ

Right Oh Julie


Just in case any of you missed it my mobile number is 0786 767 8605 we should be on site at Newbury sometime this afternoon.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Folks


Well we have landed at Newbuury the sun is still out, although the wind is cold, and our pitch is exactly where it says we are on the map, although at the moment it does look a bit like a building site  :roll: . Half the gear for the entertainment tent is residing on our pitch  .I hope it will be shifted by the time you lot get here else I'm going to have to throw a tantrum at Warners :lol: 

The dreaded Generators are at the side of the entertainment tent so not as annoying as last time we had this pitch so that's a blessing.

We had a little natter with polo (Beth & Ray) when we arrived and she told me the Genny was on our pitch this morning and she very kindly got it moved for us well done Beth.It pays to have friends in high places :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

Well the weather wasn't so nice last night, but the showground itself isn't too bad and the crowds are coming in 

MHF Marquee is all set up (Thx Ken for the help) and looking tidy 

See you later

I wont be setting the webcam up as the internet connection here is simply too slow


----------



## DJP

> I wont be setting the webcam up as the internet connection here is simply too slow


Slow! It's almost stopped. Wondered why the usual reports had not been posted.
The stand looks great, nice big telly and lots of info. Is it me or are there not many people around the show this year? Seen a few vans with sold signs on them. Brownhills got a good deal on a brand new, unregisterd 2006 model Damon Daybreak for £59,995 some £33k off the original price. Not many other bargains around though.
Keep up the good work guys. See you later.
Dennis


----------



## bognormike

Just got back home. A good weekend despite the poor weather. :roll: The general feeling was that there were fewer people about, especially on Saturday. There were certainly fewer vans there. 
Thanks to Jac & Ken, and the "sociall" last night was good, with external entertainments from the bigger marquee next door!


----------



## geraldandannie

We got back a little while ago, after picking the boy and his girlfriend up from Uni (whoever heard of the educational year ending mid-May? :roll: )

I, too, would like to thank Jac and Ken for their hard work. We had a great time, and didn't spend too much money (for a change). It was lovely to catch up with some chums - it was just a shame the dodgy weather yesterday curtailed the social events a bit  

Gerald


----------



## moblee

Just got home, 
A great weekend thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## DABurleigh

Thanks Jac, Ken & nuke. Lovely weekend, all the more so for not having to leg it for hours there on a Friday and leaving right after lunch on the Sunday to do it in reverse! 

I'm gonna play some boules sometime .....

Today was a lovely day with van door wide open and 3.5 amps going into the solar panel 

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh

..... and it looks like tomorrow will be lovely here 8) :lol:


----------



## johnandcharlie

The sun came out as I was leaving at 8am today. Must have been me making it rain :lol:. At least you had one sunny day without Charlie barking and leaping about :lol:.


----------

